# Anyone in or around Cheshire able to help?



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

beautiful white cat needs lovin new home | Warrington, Cheshire | Pets4Homes

 I try not to look, but I saw his little face at the top of the page and I had to click x


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

it isn't too far from me but don't know if I could house another adult cat 
mine don't seem to take to adults all that well


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely cat, I hope he gets a home son. Lets keep our eyes open for people who come in wanting to adopt. Is it allowed to post in the general chat, more people there and someone may know someone who...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have e-mailed the link to my friend who works at CPL in that area. I am not sure they will be able to do anything unless someone trapped the cat and contacted them.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I understand that someone from CPL may be contacting the person today with a view to helping this cat. I will let you know if I hear anything more.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Aww thanks so much ChinaBlue, have been worried about this little lad  x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I spoke to my friend at CPL yesterday. She said the staff had tried to contact the person who posted about the cat several times but had no reply


----------

